# Searching For Ideas And Info



## MAXMUS (Feb 3, 2006)

HI EVERYONE,I'M NEW TO THIS BOARD.I'M A 1/18 SCALE DIECAST COLLECTOR,AND I'M CURRENTLY IN THE BRIANSTORMING PHASE OF PUTTING TOGETHER A DIORAMA OF A DRAGSTRIP AND GARAGES.I'VE JUST ABOUT SOURCED OUT ALL MY PIECES FOR MY GARAGES BUT I'M STUCK ON FINDING PARTS FOR MY DRAGSTRIP.IF ANYONE CAN GIVE ME SOME INFO ON WHERE I CAN FIND A 1/18th SCALE CHRISTMAS TREE AND SOME SIGNS(NHRA SIGN RIGHT AROUND THE CHRISTMAS TREE,SPONSOR CONTINGENCY SIGNS)I'D REALLY APPRECIATE IT.ALSO ANY BUILD IDEAS OR SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT.


----------

